# Hello from Scotland



## Bugsy (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm meeting my son in HK in August, he's currently on his gap year.

I'm coming from Scotland on the 1st, he's arriving on the 5th from Australia.

Hoping some of you regulars can offer some advice or tips.

We have 3 weeks to flll, and hope someone knows the answers to a couple of questions.

I can apply for a visa for China here in Scotland but my son would have to apply in HK. Is this now possible ? If yes, how long does it take ?

Thinking of possibly visiting Hainan or are there better options ? Neither of us are really into spending too much time in the city or looking at buildings.

Any must do/see things going on at that time ?

& will it be wetter that Scotland 

Open to any suggestions, :thumb:


----------



## adrianne (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi there,

Yes, you can apply a visa here for your son, The best way os to go to a travel agency and apply there. I think its just a day or two. I"m not so sure, but i guess it won't be that long.

I'm sure you guys can figure out more places to visit while you are here in this part of the globe. 

Macao is just close by, and its a free visa, all it takes is a very boat, and an hour and a half away.

There is also Disney land, and Ocean Park and they have daily shows suited for grown ups.

Well good luck and have a safe Journey 1


----------



## leeovisa09 (Aug 5, 2009)

HK is almost the easiest place to apply for a China visa. And there are dozens of visa agents.


----------

